# Anyone had FET while breastfeeding?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Would be lovely to hear some sucess stories...or just hear from anyone else who's B/Fding & hopeing to get pg again naturally or planning a natural FET *without* stopping bB/Fding 

x HM


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

I would like to hear some good news in this thread too!!!

am starting treatment again and I dont want to stop breastfeading..

any success stories?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Apparantley not TP!
Shall we give up now


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I am bf twins and have recently had a BFP with a medicated FET


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi I too and having this dilemma, got an appointment on Monday and am torn as they won't let you do FET whilst breastfeeding and although I know everyone has a choice but personally I know initially I am going to feel awful giving the bottle as I love breast feeding and know it is the best for my baby who I have waited so long for.  The chance of a FET working for me is very slim.  I was only given and 15% chance with my cycle I got a BFP with.  My frosties came from a batch were the fresh cycle went wrong on day 9.

Sheps
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

D.Girl, CONGRATULATIONS  I didnt realise it was pos to have a medicated cycle while bf'ding tho 

Shep, I (just my oppinion) would carry on bf'ding but tell my clinic i'd stopped if they refused. Again purely my own oppinion but I think alot of places just care about keeping their success rates high (££££££££) as bf'ding obv. reduces your chances... 

x HM


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

♥ Honey's Mum ♥ said:


> D.Girl, CONGRATULATIONS  I didnt realise it was pos to have a medicated cycle while bf'ding tho
> 
> ... I think alot of places just care about keeping their success rates high (££££££££) as bf'ding obv. reduces your chances...
> .


I don't see how bf would really affect your chances in a medicated FET, more the possibility that the oestrogen and progesterone might affect the milk supply.

Anyway, I just didn't mention it.. though it did come up at one of my lining checks and the nurse didn't say anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

& did it affect your milk supply? Hope you dont mind me asking  What meds were you on?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

♥ Honey's Mum ♥ said:


> & did it affect your milk supply? Hope you dont mind me asking  What meds were you on?


I am only 7w pg at the moment
On progynova 6mg per day
Cyclogest 400mg twice a day
Clexane 40mg

and baby aspirin 75mg which is the one that is a bit risky for the babies but I discussed this with my haemaologist and take it at a time when I won't be feeding them for a few hours

I think my milk supply has dipped slightly, but they're 2 now, so it's not a disaster. Pregnancy itself has quite an effect on supply, I'd expect my milk to dry up or start to taste funny by about 4m pg


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks DG! 
You've done great bf'ding them for so long


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi

I'm thinking about this dilemma too! Does anyone know what the percieved problems about b/fing while doing a FET are? x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

tholeon said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking about this dilemma too! Does anyone know what the percieved problems about b/fing while doing a FET are? x


If you were doing a nonmedicated FET (or TTC naturally) high levels of prolactin can prevent ovulation.

In a medicated FET (or pregnancy) high levels of oestrogen (and possibly progesterone?) can affect milk supply. I expect my milk to start to dry up from about 10-12 weeks from what others say.

The drugs used (in my case progynova and cyclogest) haven't been tested in terms of effects if passed in milk, but I didn't worry too much as a) these hormones are present naturally in pg and b) my twins aren't that dependent on milk now.

I don't knowif bf has an effect on success rates... I did some googling but couldn't really find any info


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just thought that i would add that this question has been asked numerous times on here-if you use the search button hopefully you will get some answers.

You can also read the breast feeding section on here/and hoping for a second miracle threads which also cover this topic.

goodluck


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello

It is such a big issue that I wish someone ( ie fertillity clinc/ doctor) would do some proper research on it!

My DS was very unwell (intensive care) before Christmas and I'm sure that b/f is still the best thing for his health. Plus he clearly loves it and is not in a hurry to give up. But I'm 36 and my AMH is not great, and I'd love another one... We do have 5 frosties but still...

xx


----------

